# How Many Shelby Parallel Bar Frames Are There?



## dougfisk (Feb 24, 2013)

I have (4) 1930's boys Shelby parallel bar frames.  On the left is M215795.  I do not know it's original configuration.  In the center is N365914.  This is an original banana tank equipped.  On the right is P550105 (red) original uneqipped, and P566998 (grey primer) of unknown original configuration.  P550105 came equipped with a Morrow hub dated G2 meaning second quarter of 1937.  Over time, I have noticed varying top bar spacing and wondered what was what.  I had previously assumed there were 2 spacings, 1 for the banana tank and 1 for the big speed line tanks.  I now think there must be (at least) 3 top bar spacings...

This is my hypothesis and I am receptive to feedback:

*  M215795 is 3/8in *narrower* spacing than the N365914, and I assume the banana tank will not fit, therefore it is a frame with *no* tank availability.  In addition the joint between the seat tube and lower top bar is much different with a full fillet braze.

*  N365914 is the original banana tank frame.

*  Frames P550105 and P566998 are 1/8 in *wider *spaced than N365914, and are built for the bigger speedline tanks.

I think I have 3 different frames; I don't think the 1/8 in difference between the N and the (2)P's is a random manufacturing variance.

So, what do the letters mean?  Year code?  Spacing code?


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2013)

Doug, you are correct. There are 2 that i know of that have different spacing. The 3rd though boggles me? I have had a few people doubt me on the difference of top bar spacing. I guess i'm not as idiotic as they thought now huh? The banana tank is narrower then a standard tank like a no nose,speedline,arrow, etc... 

The frames you have all apear to be the earlier 1936 style by the seatpost clamp. I'll have to look at mine and get back to you...


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 24, 2013)

slick said:


> Doug, you are correct. There are 2 that i know of that have different spacing. The 3rd though boggles me? I have had a few people doubt me on the difference of top bar spacing. I guess i'm not as idiotic as they thought now huh? The banana tank is narrower then a standard tank like a no nose,speedline,arrow, etc...
> 
> The frames you have all apear to be the earlier 1936 style by the seatpost clamp. I'll have to look at mine and get back to you...




A)  my hypothesis is that there are certainly 2, and probably 3 (or more) spacings.

B)  All (4) frames I have feature the same seat post clamp.  :eek:


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't help with your question, but nice Riviera!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2013)

*If this is a quiz .......*

I see 4 frames --- lol --- 


All kidding aside - I have noticed subtle differences between different ones that I have between the bars - I have not looked at the serial numbers to see if that had anything to do with different spacing or not - but I will have to now just out of sheer curiosity - I have asked many other collectors or people in the know on Shelby bikes about the slight difference in spacing between the bars & got every kind of observation / answer you could get from different models to different year built - different worker built - to ??? -- So the mystery goes on -- Frank


----------



## slick (Feb 25, 2013)

Alright guys. I will get out my 4 and use the calipers on them tomorrow and take some pictures when i get home from work. Jim pointed out to me the difference in person. He had 4 frames sitting there on the workbench and it was clear there was difference in the frames. Then the calipers came out and....sure enough. Also the gambles frames had a different rake on the steertube as well compared to a Airflow frame.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 17, 2022)

@SKPC maybe these 3 frame styles, (with 4 examples), might be a 1936–M, 1937–N, and two 1938–P Shelby bikes.
I will have to check my 1934–K rainbow frame Western Flyer, and the spacing, and the seat post clamps.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes, this is an interesting discussion for sure. @slick ?


----------



## slick (Sep 17, 2022)

I explained it all above I believe. So.... the peanut tank early bikes have a narrower distance between the top tubes than the big tank bikes. Try putting a peanut tank in a big tank frame.... too much gap all the way around. Try to put a big tank in a peanut tank frame and the battery box will not allow the tank to be inserted unless you shave the battery box down. All of this was taught to me by the vintage bicycle God himself. Mr. @JAF/CO Jim Frazier.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks for this^^ @slick . Very important facts like this are needed for understanding fully the Prefix meaning in the Shelby Serial number thread.   So it follows then "M"~1936 frames with the narrowest spacing & no tanks, "N"~37 frames with 3/8" wider spacing allowing a banana tank, then "P"~1938 with the widest spacing for the big streamline tank styles.  P38 frame below with the robust clamp and reinforcement band behind the seat post.






OP's "M215795", the early narrow spaced streamline frame in blue and a Moto Big Tank #M217364, a later serial number...Hmm. Seems as if the Motorbike frame was made through 1936 if all follows.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 18, 2022)

I just picked this one up in a storage locker buy out. Western Flyer badged. Serial Number a little hard to read but looks like P486281.  Front portion of bars, 2 1/2" and tail end looks like 2 3/8"


----------



## ian (Sep 18, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> I just picked this one up in a storage locker buy out. Western Flyer badged. Serial Number a little hard to read but looks like P486281.  Front portion of bars, 2 1/2" and tail end looks like 2 3/8"
> 
> View attachment 1698060
> 
> ...



'38?


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2022)

The only thing I can add to this is that on the '35 model of the wishbone frame the gap between the tubes is narrower so the long tank won't fit. '36 on it is wider and accommodates a tank. The non wishbone double bar roadster is a different story in terms of numbers out there which are very few and there are two frame sizes on that with the smaller having an approximately 18" seat tube.


----------

